# Watching grass grow



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

So... I'm new to the hobby and completely hooked. I spend two-three hours after work reading lawn forums, equipment reviews, and research papers out in the garage with a cigar and amber-colored beverage. Mrs. Murphy is content to be able to finally watch chick flicks instead of my John Wayne and Clint Eastwood type of fare.

I have a Breaking Bad assortment of chemicals and some equipment I NEVER thought I would EVER own (Backpack sprayer. Bag of urine. Seriously?).

For me, the hardest part is waiting. Waiting until I can even take a soil test. Waiting for the results. Waiting between "doing something." Waiting to see if what I did... actually did something! It is literally like watching grass grow.

The old hands seem to have nailed it. How long did it take for you to get past the worry/anticipation? Do you renovate your lawns just to get those juices flowing again?  Is enough ever "enough?"


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

BXMurphy said:


> ...out in the garage with a cigar...


Be sure and visit this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

<chuckle> A cigar and pipe thread! Go figger!

Thanks for the pointer... I was just looking for something else to read after adjusting my Wi-Fi range extender, too!

This place is sick.  I need university-level help... like... a TEAM of doctors looking into my issues. I think I'll fit right in here.


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Waiting is the hardest part ! Unfortunately everything we do here requires patience.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

BrettWayne said:


> Waiting is the hardest part ! Unfortunately everything we do here requires patience.


Yep! I'm glad I lurked for a couple of months and did the reading that I did before mixing it up with some folks on a forum. It's a lot more fun when you know the abbreviations (PRG vs. PGR anyone?), the chemicals, the math...

There's a really nice mix of knowledgeable and friendly people here. Just good chatter to end the day with.

Where's that darned soil test result?!? I want to spread some lime!


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Haha I was just like you ! Got my test back only to see I didn't need lime lol just some Nitrogen and potash!


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

BrettWayne said:


> Haha I was just like you ! Got my test back only to see I didn't need lime lol just some Nitrogen and potash!


Gosh! Don't tell me that. I hate it when I spread Milo and nothing happens. I'm out there with the leaf blower making sure not one granule escapes and still nothing!

I know... it's a two-year project but I have to say, even learning how to water and mow has shown remarkable results. I'm very pleased.

I did my first-ever app of kelp, humic acid, yucca, SLES, and a sugar. It feeds the soil. I know this! Still, I'm out there... staring at the lawn... and the weeds... that I will prevent in due time...

"Prevent." Another word to get used to instead of "spot treat."


----------

